# Conexion de ecualizador para auto



## leandro2009 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola chicos, soy Leandro, llegue al foro buscando ayuda para conectar un ecualizador, les paso a describir la duda que me surgio, buscando en unas cajas que tenia en mi casa encontre un ecualizador para auto marca CCE modelo BQ-60 que lo quiero conectar junto con un amplificador que me hice para la pc con un integrado TDA 7386 de 4 canales pero la duda que tengo es en que parte debo conectarlo, si antes o despues del amplificador, ya que en el ecualizador hay dos entradas de audio y 4 salidas y en el amplificador tengo 4 entradas y 4 salidas. El ecualizador en el frente dice "seven band equalizer booster + echo" y en la parte trasera tiene los 8 cables para los parlantes, los dos para las entradas de audio y el positivo y negativo. Bueno muchas gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar, cualquier cosa despues les subo alguna foto del ecualizador.
Saludos 
Leandro


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 21, 2009)

Alguien que me tire alguna idea para orientarme por favor, muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2009)

Veamos.

Si tu ecualizador tiene un par de entradas de audio (estéreo) y tiene 4 Salidas (2 Izquierdos y 2 Derechos) Tienen que ir a fuerza antes del amplificador.

La tienes fácil, 2 Canales de tu amplificador para el canal derecho y los otros 2 restantes para el lado izquierdo que ya habrán pasado por el ecualizador.

PD: No encontre nada referente a tu Ecualizador, ese es el modelo? Y la marca es CCE? Nunca la había visto.

Aquí estamos por si las dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 21, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta tan rapida, me quedo clara esta parte, pero me surge una duda ahora mirando el frente del ecualizador que dice Range HI LOW, tienen idea para que es ese boton.

Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2009)

mmm

Si pones el modelo correcto y la marca del ecualizador podría ayudarte más. O poner una foto mas clara del lado de las conexiones.

Lo del botón, puede ser un filtro activo, cuando dependiendo como lo posiciones, puede ser que corte las frecuencias altas o las bajas, o las refuerze...

Saludos.


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 21, 2009)

Leandro, 
El boton puede ser para adaptar la impedancia de entrada del ecualizador ya que las dos entradas se conectan a la salida del stereo y puede que el stereo tenga salida de audio de nivel bajo tipo RCA para este caso debes usar LOW (bajo) o si bien tu stereo no tiene las RCA tenes que usar las salidas de parlante y el boton debe estar en Hi (alto).

El otro tema es que vos queres utilizar el amplificador casero con el TDA 7386, pero por lo visto el ecualizador no tiene salida de audio de nivel bajo RCA, y tendras que usar las salidas de parlante pero con un atenuador para conectar a la entrada del TDA, no tengo ahora como hacer un esquema pero esta imagen quizas te ayude, lo unico que tenes que usar son los capacitores C117 y C118 a masa la R125 que debe ser de unos 5 W, los C119 y C120, la R104 que va a masa (GND)del TDA y la R103 que va la entrada de audio, esto es para cada canal.

No dudes en preguntar!


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bueno ya voy entendiendo mas o menos esto, el ecualizador lo quiero en realidad para la computadora. Viendo las respuestas tendria que conectar el ecualizador a la salida de audio de la pc y del ecualizador al atenuador, les dejo dos fotos mas para ver si ayuda en algo y si seria necesario el atenuador algun esquema de alguno con el cual pueda regular con un potenciometro cada entrada del amplificador.
Muchas gracias


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 22, 2009)

La verdad que ese esquema me desorienta un poco, por lo visto tiene un atenuador que se controla con esa llave Hi-Low pero no entiendo si esta a la salida o a la entrada del ecualizador.
Generalmente los ecualizadores llevan esa llave en la entrada como te explicaba anteriormente, recuerdo tener uno guardado por algun lado que funcionaba así.
esos capacitores que se ven en la foto 1912 parecen ser la entrada de los canales izq. y der. pero por el capacitor debe se para señal alta, y si lo queres conectar a la PC no creo que se escuche, podes probar no vas a romper nada a lo sumo se va escuchar muy despacio.
los atenuadores a cada salida del ecualizador vas a tener que ponerlos igual si queres utilizar el amplificador TDA. y si queres agregar un control de volumen de forma individual para cada canal vas a necesitar 4 potenciometros que si miras el esquema anterior pueden ir en lugar de las resistencias R103, el punto medio del pot. va a la entrada del TDA y un extremo a masa y el otro al atenuador, veo si puedo mandarte un esquema.
Ahora mi opinión... analizando todo esto y si vas usar la PC por que no controlar volumen y ecualización por software, y conectas solo el amplificador  TDA a la PC?
Es decir son muchos elementos redundantes..    si queres aprovechar el ecualizador junto con el amplificador deberia abrir el ecualizador y modificar  un par de cosas para hacer algo mas simple; es mi opinion, no quiero desanimarte con tu proyecto, igualmente lo que decidas hacer conta con mi ayuda.


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias mana1612, los capacitores que se ven como decis vos son la entrada, este ecualizador lo tenia conectado mi viejo hace ya bastante tiempo en el stereo del auto y yo lo encontre guardado en una caja. Yo lo quiero mas que nada para tener un control mas preciso de las frecuencias y ademas ya que lo tengo ahi poder aprovecharlo para algo, porque con la pc, es mucho el volumen que le manda al TDA y nunca falta el que pone todo al mango, entonces queria armarme algo con el amplificador que ya lo tenia y el ecualizador no solo para la computadora sino tambien para utilizar por ejemplo en un mp3, mp4.
En fin lo que quiero si es posible, conectar el ecualizador y hacerme los controles de volumen para controlar las 4 entradas del TDA, si podes mandame el esquema para poder entenderlo mejor y otra duda que tengo es viendo la foto de las conexiones a donde tengo que conectar el negativo de las dos entradas de audio.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Un abrazo


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bueno, acá te paso un esquema de conexión entre el ecualizador y el amplificador con el atenuador y el volumen.
Quizas haya componentes de mas pero no se si las salidas del ecualizador son salidas flotantes o tienen negativo comun a masa. El negativo de la entrada de audio del ecualizador es el mismo negativo de alimentacion, eso es otra cosa que demuestra que las entradas deben ser de un nivel de audio relativamente alto, si no llevaria RCA.
El cable que vas a usar desde la PC o MP3 supongo que son cables enmallados con la ficha jack 2,5 mm por ser nivel bajo, la malla de este cable tenes que conectarla al mismo negativo que alimenta del ecualizador.
Si ajustando los controles de volumen y demas controles no logras tener el volumen maximo y agradable, o si tenes mucho ruido, sonido saturado y bajo, o sea, si se escucha feo  :x   si vas a tenes que  modificar el ecualizador.
El amplificador lo tenias conectado antes a la PC ? como? con que fuente lo estabas alimentando? podes pasar detalle de esto?
Suerte!


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Muchas gracias mana1612 por el tiempo que te tomas para ayudarme y por el esquema, en cuanto me haga un poco de tiempo me voy a comprar las cosas y lo hago, tambien los cables enmallados. El amplificador lo tenia conectado antes a la pc pero mucho no lo he podido probar por los parlantes que tengo, ya le dije a un amigo para probarlo un dia con unos 6x9 que tiene para poder fijarnos bien. La fuente que tengo para alimentarlo es una ATX de 450w que no deben ser reales marca EURO.
Cuando tenga novedades te aviso.
Gracias
Un abrazo


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 23, 2009)

OK, imagino que a esa misma fuente vas a conectar el ecualizador?
Debes Tener en cuenta que si utilizas las cuatro salidas del amplificador con parlantes de 4 Ω a maxima potencia puede tener un consumo medio de 10 Amp y si la fuente es buena puede que se la aguante, como vos decis las APX ultimamente exageran con los valores de plata, a si que a la hora de probar todo  tene en cuenta eso y medí  si caen los 12 volt de alimentación. aquí estaremos para cuando tengas novedades, suerte!


----------



## leandro2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Si,. el ecualizador lo conectare a la misma fuente que el amplificador, la fuente me dice que tira 16A en la linea de 12v, no son reales pero creo que se la tiene que bancar y tambien voy a estar atento con el tester para medir los voltajes.
Cuando tenga alguna novedad les aviso.
Un abrazo


----------

